# Just playing.



## oldone (Oct 16, 2011)

A aurora indica clone I accidentally put into
bud 4 wks ago.:watchplant:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like a fat lil auto....nice


----------

